# John Kanzius - Terapia contra el cáncer y combustión del agua



## asherar (Ene 24, 2013)

*John S. Kanzius
*








John  S. Kanzius fue un inventor estadounidense, ingeniero de radio y  televisión, propietario de una estación de radio casera de Erie,  Pennsylvania.

Ver más en: http://www.kanziuscancerresearch.org/about/john-kanzius

Ver también:  es.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Kanzius
 

*Combustión del agua (Tomado de la Wikipedia - enero de 2013)*

 El descubrimiento fue hecho accidentalmente mientras estaba  investigando el uso de ondas de radio para conseguir desalinizar el  agua. Kanzius dijo que "En este caso no estábamos buscando energía,  tratábamos de encontrar al que pudiera provocar la desalinización.  Mientras mas tratáramos de desalinizar más calor se producía, hasta que  produjimos fuego".18  Kanzius admitió que este proceso no puede considerarse una fuente de  energía, se usa más energía en producir una señal de radiofrecuencia que  la generada por quemar el gas. 

...

 Kanzius propuso que la llama se produce por la combustión del  hidrógeno y el oxigeno del agua separadas del agua por las ondas de  radio forzando a unir el hidrógeno y oxigeno en un proceso llamado  "reunificación". 19
 EL experimento de Kanzius ha sido confirmado por Rustum Roy, un científico de materiales en Pennsylvania State University, en una demostración en the Material Science faculty usando el Kanzius' RF transceiver,20 que trajo Kanzius al laboratorio por el día.15  En el sitio web, Roy escribe: "Es claro que el señor Kanzius ha  demostrado la habilidad de disociar una solución acuosa de clorhidrato  de sodio como el agua de mar en hidrógeno y oxigeno."21 15 18
 Según Roy, "El agua salada no se está quemando, a pesar de las  apariencias. Las ondas de radio debilitan los enlaces entre los  elementos que componen el agua salada liberando el hidrógeno. Una vez  encendido, el hidrógeno se quemara siempre y cuando sea expuesto a estas  frecuencias" "22 La temperatura y el color de la llama varia con la concentración y solución del agua.22


----------



## Dano (Ene 25, 2013)

Tiene unos videos en un youtube por cierto.


----------



## asherar (Ene 25, 2013)

Comparto tu idea de no poner los enlaces: hay que promover la imaginación de los jóvenes. Jeje! 
Muchas imágenes y videos saturan la mente.

Además el que explica el tratamiento del cáncer está en inglés ... 
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=5394576n


----------



## Imzas (Ene 27, 2013)

sorprendente hallazgo, nunca pense que fuera posible separar los componentes del agua, con ondas de Radio. Nuestro amigo Tesla ( como inventor de la radio) nuevamente presente en multitud de aplicaciones.
Ya sabiamos de los Rayos X, Corriente Alterna (ondas de baja frecuencia), control remoto inalambrico,


----------

